# Help needed - DIY aluminum foil Spider



## rgibbs (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe use thin wooden dowels from a hardware store or aluminium rods for the legs. For the body you could use foil, but maybe use a carved to shape foam ball from a craft store. I would suggest covering the foam instead of painting it. Styrofoam will dissolve under most paints. So, if you do paint you will have to make sure to get styrofoam friendly paint. Good luck?


----------

